# General Topics > Fieldwork >  This Unusual Rock Wall

## ThatGuyWithTheFace

I

I stole this image from Google. I was wondering if anyone on here has any better images of rock walls like this. I'd prefer it to be closer and more focused on the wall rather than the waterfall. This was the best category to post this in. I'd love to try to imitate it for my Tree Frog Enclosure!

----------


## Heather

It's very pretty, and you can totally do this! You can use carved foam and bark or wood with Titebond III glue and non-toxic acrylic paint.

----------

ThatGuyWithTheFace

----------


## Brian

Google "Svartifoss waterfall" and you'll find tons of pictures. Or "Basalt Formation" for alternates.

Here's a close-up of the waterfall that might suit you:

Basalt Svartifoss, a photo from Austur-Skaftafellssysla, Asturland | TrekEarth

----------

ThatGuyWithTheFace

----------


## ThatGuyWithTheFace

> It's very pretty, and you can totally do this! You can use carved foam and bark or wood with Titebond III glue and non-toxic acrylic paint.





> Google "Svartifoss waterfall" and you'll find tons of pictures. Or "Basalt Formation" for alternates.
> 
> Here's a close-up of the waterfall that might suit you:
> 
> Basalt Svartifoss, a photo from Austur-Skaftafellssysla, Asturland | TrekEarth


Thank you both! That was very helpful. I'm going to use foam, drylok, acrylic paint, and acrylic sealer.

----------


## Heather

That will look awesome! I can't wait to see how it turns out.

----------


## dartfrogs

I think I have been here. Or, at least to a very similar basalt rock formation like it in Iceland.

----------

